# BEST BUY LAUNCH OF MOTOROLA XOOM on Feb. 24th



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well it looks like Best Buy has confirmed February 24th launch of the 10.1" Motorola XOOM Android tablet from Verizon Wireless, alongside a $799.99 heavy price-tag.

I will be one to line up for this for sure!!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That is too high a price, compared to iPad's and the expected price of the Playbook. Data plan required to unlock wifi? There needs to be a version with wifi only.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure there will be a line. . .


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not sure there will be a line. . .


That is Great News as I Hate Lines!!! :lol:

Maybe I Will Be The First In Line To Get One!!!!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think it will be an i-pad launch at all but I think it will be more popular than people think. Remember people who have spent money on android apps are more apt to get this than an i-pad. There is a wi-fi only version as well. This is offered through Verizon but I've never seen where you have to have service to use wi-fi.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not sure there will be a line. . .


I suspect it will be a short line at that price. 

There are some rumors that they will either lower the price right about the release date, soon thereafter, and/or have another model $200 less. All rumors...but alot of competitive jockeying going on prior to iPad II.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/06/verizon-locking-wifi-on-motorola-xoom-until-you-buy-one-month-of/


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

$799! So much for an "iPad killer." :lol:

When the iPad 2 cames out they will probably drop the original to $399 then watch all Androids drop like rocks in price. Anxiously awaiting the iPad 2 so I can get a decent Android tablet cheap.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Best Buy has a product page on it, with a price of $1200, and states that a month of Verizon service is required for WIFI to work.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Compute...OM/pcmcat233400050016.c?id=pcmcat233400050016


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Guess I will wait until the IPAD 2 comes out for the Price to drop significantly on the Xoom and then I will decide if I want to buy one.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

richierich said:


> Guess I will wait until the IPAD 2 comes out for the Price to drop significantly on the Xoom and then I will decide if I want to buy one.


It is possible that price is just a placeholder.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> It is possible that price is just a placeholder.


That has occurred before....yes.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> It is possible that price is just a placeholder.


Well, the Link I put in my Post stated $799 so I would think that would probably be the Price as anything higher than that probably wouldn't sell very good especially if you have to couple that with a Data Plan for WiFi or 3G internet Access.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

richierich said:


> Well, the Link I put in my Post stated $799 so I would think that would probably be the Price as anything higher than that probably wouldn't sell very good especially if you have to couple that with a Data Plan for WiFi or 3G internet Access.


I'm not convinced it will sell that well at $799 either. But I've been surprised before.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm not convinced it will sell that well at $799 either. But I've been surprised before.


Especially if the IPAD 2 comes out a month later at a $600 Price Tag. They will have to drop their price at that point and that is when I will be ready to consider the XOOM!!!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I will buy a Xoom (or something very, very like it), but I will wait for a WiFi-only model. My phone is already a perfectly-good hotspot when I'm away from WiFi.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> I will buy a Xoom (or something very, very like it), but I will wait for a WiFi-only model. My phone is already a perfectly-good hotspot when I'm away from WiFi.


I'm thinking that may be a long way down the road as they are Locking WiFi if you don't have a Data Plan so it appears they are trying to force everyone initially to sign up for the data plan to generate as much revenue as possible while interest is high and then later on as sales drop they may roll out the WiFi Version that doesn't require a data plan.

And hopefully prices will drop by then.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, the Bestbuy Link has been removed from the Bestbuy.com Website so I guess they are getting ready to put up the real one with a $699 Price Tag with Activation of a Data Plan.

Not many people will spring for the Verizon Xoom at that price.


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

at $599 I hope the wifi only model goes on sale on the 24th as well!!!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

There is a WiFi only version.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news...l-come-in-wifi-only-version-priced-at-600.ars

Mike


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anyone here gotten one of these yet and care to share opinions? I looked at it briefly at a VZW kiosk today and came away pretty impressed with it's performance and general look & feel. I was going to skip it but just found out I can get $100 off with no contract so I may ask for it as a present for my upcoming birthday. 

One thing I wonder about and haven't had time to look into yet, but is there any way (no illegal hacking involved, of course) to get digital copies of movies onto an Android device? I know the few BDs I've bothered to pull the digital copy off of have been for iTunes and that's certainly not going to play well with an Android tablet. It wouldn't necessarily be a show stopper for me as I tend to only watch movies on big screens (either at home or the theater) but it may be a nice option on a long flight if there was a way to do it without buying the movie again.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can do it with $60 software

and perhaps you can view D*'s content with THIS, but I don't think anybody knows for sure.


----------



## lincolnnellie (Sep 4, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Has anyone here gotten one of these yet and care to share opinions? I looked at it briefly at a VZW kiosk today and came away pretty impressed with it's performance and general look & feel. I was going to skip it but just found out I can get $100 off with no contract so I may ask for it as a present for my upcoming birthday.
> 
> One thing I wonder about and haven't had time to look into yet, but is there any way (no illegal hacking involved, of course) to get digital copies of movies onto an Android device? I know the few BDs I've bothered to pull the digital copy off of have been for iTunes and that's certainly not going to play well with an Android tablet. It wouldn't necessarily be a show stopper for me as I tend to only watch movies on big screens (either at home or the theater) but it may be a nice option on a long flight if there was a way to do it without buying the movie again.


I have one and it is awesome. Being able to have so much information without having to launch one app is very cool through the use of widgets. If I had to compare it to an iPad, I would say the iPad is an app launcher where this is closer to a laptop. You can be much more productive on the xoom.

As far as videos, you can use doubletwist with airsync (don't have to plug it into your computer) to copy all of your music and videos onto the device. Because you aren't forced to go through Apple's strict ecosystem, you can use any software you want to get videos on it. You can use handbrake to encode your movies and just drag and drop them to the device as you have complete access to the file system.

Apple only lets you see and use what they want, Android is truly open. The iPad is a great device, but truly is just a bigger version of the iphone or ipod touch. Android Honeycomb (on the xoom) is a completely redesigned OS for tablets from the bottom up.


----------



## lincolnnellie (Sep 4, 2007)

The WIFI version at $599.99 is the same price as the iPAD 2 32gb wifi. Use them both and see which one you like better.

Someone also overclocked the tegra 2 on the xoom for 1.5 ghz. They also got the Wii controllers to work with it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Just got mine last night as a Birthday present from my beautiful wife!!! I've not had a LOT of time to mess with it yet but so far I LOVE it. The browser is so much better than on an Android phone (although Dolphin gets closer) and I'm digging some of the games. I don't have it activated and don't plan on doing so but it's a nice option to have if I wanted to start travelling more with it - right now I just BT Tether it to my rooted Droid and away I go. I'm looking forward to the release of Flash Player 10.2 for it on Friday.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm looking to buy one as soon as they come down on their price and my commitment to my Droid Expires which should be soon.

Looks like it does everything the IPAD 2 does and more.

Have you checked out exactly how long the Battery Life is. They say 10 hours but I'll believe it when I actually experience it as many companies overstate battery life by 100% or more.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

One review stated that they tested the battery by running a video in a loop, with sound, screen, and both WiFi and 3G radios on, and got a bit over 8 hours of battery life.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> One review stated that they tested the battery by running a video in a loop, with sound, screen, and both WiFi and 3G radios on, and got a bit over 8 hours of battery life.


That's pretty awesome battery life, under those conditions. I wonder if they ran an iPad2 through the same test, and what the results were?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

richierich said:


> I'm looking to buy one as soon as they come down on their price and my commitment to my Droid Expires which should be soon.
> 
> Looks like it does everything the IPAD 2 does and more.
> 
> Have you checked out exactly how long the Battery Life is. They say 10 hours but I'll believe it when I actually experience it as many companies overstate battery life by 100% or more.


Oh, Richie, rich, rich! It's not too late to get in line for an iPad2..... it's not so much how many things "it" does, but that it does the things you want and does them very well.

Oh, well..... A Sherman tank does "more things" than a Mercedes S class.......but not so good around town much less on the freeway.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Oh, Richie, rich, rich! It's not too late to get in line for an iPad2..... it's not so much how many things "it" does, but that it does the things you want and does them very well.
> 
> Oh, well..... A Sherman tank does "more things" than a Mercedes S class.......but not so good around town much less on the freeway.


That's Funny Laxitive Guy!!! :lol:

I guess once you go Mac you have to stay Mac. What Loyalty they command.

I'm going for the Xoom but either one would get the job done but I do like the OS on the Xoom better and too much proprietary stuff on the IPAD 2 but they do have a tons of Apps you can get but Android will follow close behind but I could be happy with either one.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

More here.

According to the article, it will come with 32gb, so comparable in price to a WiFi-only iPad2.

Xoom offers higher screen resolution and better cameras than the iPad 2. On the iPad 2 side, there are all those apps. That's the reason I decided to go iPad for my non-technical wife... to provide her with a better "out of the box" experience.

I spent a solid hour playing with the Xoom at Best Buy, tho, and it is a very nice gadget. If I was buying a tablet for my own use, I'd seriously consider it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I think IPAD and Apple stuff is for the technically challenged who can't handle technical stuff but I can do that so I don't think the Apps are a draw for me but for alot of people that is a good thing because they want simple devices that works without having to figure out anything.

I have to wait until my Droid commitment Expires so I can justify spending $600 on a Xoom with a 2 year commitment but I want as much Memory as I can get. That will happen in July.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> I have to wait until my Droid commitment Expires so I can justify spending $600 on a Xoom with a 2 year commitment but I want as much Memory as I can get. That will happen in July.


Could be a blessing in disguise. By July, you'll probably have 2-3 other Honeycomb tablets to consider as well, perhaps even cheaper than the Xoom/iPad2.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Steve said:


> That's pretty awesome battery life, under those conditions. I wonder if they ran an iPad2 through the same test, and what the results were?


Just under 10 hours. Same test. Smaller screen helps.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Just under 10 hours. Same test. Smaller screen helps.


In terms of sq inches, I'm pretty sure the iPad 2 is slighly larger, due to the difference in aspect ratio. Greater pixel density on the Xoom, tho.

If this chart is correct, default screen brightness is 1/3 higher on the iPad2. So if all else was equal when testing, the iPad battery performance is even more impressive, especially since the iPad2 is about 2/3 the thickness of the Xoom.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> Could be a blessing in disguise. By July, you'll probably have 2-3 other Honeycomb tablets to consider as well, perhaps even cheaper than the Xoom/iPad2.


Exactly. I'm hopeful for the HTC Flyer, and the new Toshiba tablet.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Xoom is nice but a bit heavy (my Sister has one along with an iPad). My Dell 11.5" laptop weighs just under 3lbs. Not too far from the Xoom. 

Biggest problem was when the Xoom was in my back pocket it stuck out a little too much.  

Until these things drop in price I'll stick with my $149 rooted nook color. I really have no need for either one but the Nook will suffice for now and I actually prefer the 7 inches. 10" is too big to drag around.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, just talked to the Manger at Verizon and he agreed to waive my ETF if I Upgraded my Droid to a Xoom and my Data Plan will be $5 cheaper with the 3 Gig Plan and it is only $600 with a 2 year commitment (I don't mind as I have 3 other cell phones that I have to keep and I like Verizon's Coverage and lack of dropped calls).

I might just use the WiFi on it and drop the 3G Data Plan as I have Virgin MiFi2200 with Unlimited Data Plan.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> [...] I might just use the WiFi on it and drop the 3G Data Plan as I have Virgin MiFi2200 with Unlimited Data Plan.


If you're gonna do that, you could wait until 3/27 and buy the wifi only Xoom for the same price and NO 2-year extension. I know you're happy with Verizon, but just sayin' it's another option.  An advantage may be better battery life w/o the 3g radio, but I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve, didn't know the WiFi Only Version of the Xoom was coming out March 27 so that is what I will do as it will be cheaper and not require a 2 year commitment from Verizon.

I am paying for the data plan with Virgin so I don't need to buy the 3G/4G Data Plan with a 2 year commitment to Verizon.

Do you have a link on the WiFi Version of Droid?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

richierich said:


> Do you have a link on the WiFi Version of Droid?


You mean Xoom?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> Steve, didn't know the WiFi Only Version of the Xoom was coming out March 27 so that is what I will do as it will be cheaper and not require a 2 year commitment from Verizon.


Ya. You missed my post above.  Link is here. Rumor is it'll be $539 at Sam's Club, if you have one nearby.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> You mean Xoom?


Yes, I meant Xoom and thanks to all for the help and info.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Yes, I meant Xoom and thanks to all for the help and info.


I bet if you buy two...especially one as a gift for someone special , you can get a great deal on them. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I bet if you buy two...especially one as a gift for someone special , you can get a great deal on them. :lol:


Gosh, I bet you are right I just don't know if Rich584 need a Xoom right now with all of those DVRs. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> [...] Until these things drop in price I'll stick with my $149 rooted nook color [...]


Your Nook Color fall off a truck? 

Both my daughter and daughter-in-law own Nook Color's. IMHO, very elegant and extremely well built gadget for the price ($249). Now that they added "pinch-zooming" to the browser, it's an excellent option for those who just want e-books, audio, video, mail and web. Expandable memory too, via an SD card slot.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"Steve" said:


> Your Nook Color fall off a truck?
> 
> Both my daughter and daughter-in-law own Nook Color's. IMHO, very elegant and extremely well built gadget for the price ($249). Now that they added "pinch-zooming" to the browser, it's an excellent option for those who just want e-books, audio, video, mail and web. Expandable memory too, via an SD card slot.


There was a sale on Groupon for half price b&n gift cards. No limit. Big oops on b&n's part.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> There was a sale on Groupon for half price b&n gift cards. No limit. Big oops on b&n's part.


Wow. What a steal! :eek2:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

B&N also had a $200 deal through eBay a few weeks ago. Even at the $249 price I paid, I consider it a bargain. After rooting I have access to the Android Market and loads of apps. There are a few other tablets for around the same price, but they typically have resistive, instead of capacitive, touchscreens and aren't as well built. 

I also have the preview version of Android 3.0 (Xoom runs 3.0) on a SD card and ironically, the only app which gives me problems with it is the Nook reader.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I also have the preview version of Android 3.0 (Xoom runs 3.0) on a SD card and ironically, the only app which gives me problems with it is the Nook reader.


Now that the Xoom is out, I'll bet the Nook app gets fixed to work under 3.0 in short order. They can't afford not to have it working, IMHO, since the Kindle app apparently works just fine under Honeycomb.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Gosh, I bet you are right I just don't know if Rich584 need a Xoom right now with all of those DVRs. :lol:


----------

